# US diplomat quits over Afghan war



## JJ sloan (Oct 27, 2009)

Unbelievable.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8327926.stm

Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm wondering how long he was in that post... if he already had those thoughts prior to leaving... either way, it's fucked and it will have a major effect on what the general population thinks of the situation and not just American's.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds to me like he just wants us to GTFO, period.


----------



## JJ sloan (Oct 27, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Sounds to me like he just wants us to GTFO, period.



Yeah,  I think he was homesick.  Poor fellah.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 27, 2009)

From his Linkin Profile:


> *Matthew Hoh’s Experience*
> 
> 
> *Political Officer *
> ...


Been on the job since March. Probably didn't hit Afghanistan until April at the earliest. Why did he join and with that little time why does his opinion garner that much publicity?


----------



## Centermass (Oct 27, 2009)

Scotth said:


> From his Linkin Profile:
> Been on the job since March. Probably didn't hit Afghanistan until April at the earliest. Why did he join and with that little time *why does his opinion garner that much publicity?*



C'mon Scott, even a guy like you should know the answer. With the pondering still ongoing w/ Gen McChrystals' request and Ho being a member of Team Obama, connect the dots.


----------



## JimMCpog (Oct 27, 2009)

I've never understood why people without much influence "quit in protest" as all they are doing is negating their ability to change the situation. I also thought he hurt himself by stating how he wasn't a "pot-smoking hippie.." and that he thought it was great when his team killed some bad guys in Iraq. Something about that reminds me of John Kerry with his "reporting for duty" line during the 2004 campaign. 

If you're anti-war, just come out and say it, enough with the shtick.


Also, I agree with the others that this Marine/FSO seems like he just wants us out of there. I looked up where he was working out of, and it was in the southeast. I don't know if he was having trouble meeting his objectives there and projected that sense of hopelessness onto the entire mission, but I'd like to hear more about it.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 27, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Sounds to me like he just wants us to GTFO, period.



Same here, and save face while doing it. Perhaps even get his mug on 60 minutes while I'm trying to swallow my wife's mealy risotto, the fucking asshole.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 28, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> Yeah,  I think he was homesick.  Poor fellah.





...and chickenshit.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 28, 2009)

Footnote in history, look him up under "Loser"


----------



## Swill (Nov 1, 2009)

Quitters never win.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 1, 2009)

And winners never quit.


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2009)

Swill said:


> Quitters never win.





0699 said:


> And winners never quit.



Right now we're doing neither.


----------

